# Erste Bilder des Cosmos 2 Prototyp!



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

Das Cosmos 2 präsentiert sich in ein überarbeitetes Desing, aber behält alle Merkmale der Cosmos Serie.

Zu der Neuerungen gehören:

- 10 Slots
- USB 2.0/3.0 Anschlüsse
- e Sata
- Platz für einen 360er Radiator (hier sollte ehr ein 420er platz finden...) 
- usw.

Auch Maximum PC hat seine Dream Machine 2011 mit einem gemoddeten Prototyp gebaut.

Cooler Master hat bei der Computex 2011 versichert, dass das Cosmos 2 spätestens für Weihnachten auf dem Markt sein wird.

Mehr Infos und Bilder Hier:

Erste Bilder des Cooler Master Cosmos II - 14.07.2011 - ComputerBase
Maximum PC | Dream Machine 2011: How We Created the Best PC Ever - Page 1

Persönliches Kommentar: Dieses Gehäuse wird seine Liebhaber und seine Hater finden, genau so wie das erste Cosmos. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mix3ry (15. Juli 2011)

Was is das den für eine Interne Wakü da?!? 
Gib es die schon von Corsair oder is das wie das Case erste stücke?!?


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist die H80 von Corsair.


----------



## Mix3ry (15. Juli 2011)

Is aber nen 240er Radi  der H80 hat nen 120er


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

Du hast recht, es ist die H100.


----------



## Mix3ry (15. Juli 2011)

Merci  

Man bin ich eingerostet wenns um neues zeugs geht  peinlich


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

Macht nichts!


----------



## ZET (15. Juli 2011)

Schickes Case,
das schreit ja förmlich nach einem Mod


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

ZET schrieb:


> Schickes Case,
> das schreit ja förmlich nach einem Mod


 
Das haben die Leute von Maximum PC gedacht und gemacht.


----------



## ZET (15. Juli 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das haben die Leute von Maximum PC gedacht und gemacht.


 
So wie es aussieht werde ich mich da leider noch ein wenig gedulden müssen.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

ZET schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werde ich mich da leider noch ein wenig gedulden müssen.


 
Es soll spätestens für Weihnachten fertig sein, also 5 Monate.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

Übertreiben die bei den Grakas , etwas ?


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Übertreiben die bei den Grakas , etwas ?


 
Yepp, besonders wegen dem i7 2600k, sie sollten den i7 990X nehmen...


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Juli 2011)

Ein schickes Teil. Wird sicherlich aber auch viel kosten, wenn es erst mal da ist. Ich meine, dass ich damals kurz vor der CeBit beim ersten Announcement etwas von 200 - 300 Euro gelesen hatte.


----------



## PixelSign (15. Juli 2011)

sehr schön  es gibt also doch noch ausnahmen die sich vom einheitsbrei abheben. ich bin ja mal gespannt was es dann für lackierungen geben wird.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

Ha, bin schon auf der Suche nach nem Nachfolger für meinen Cosmos 1000 und jetzt stellen die dieses schmucke dingen vor.
Läcka läcka! Ich weis schon was ich mir zu weihnachten gönne.


----------



## Combi (15. Juli 2011)

gelb is net schlecht...
dann noch ein seitenteil mit window und ich kauf mir den...


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

das gelbe ist schon gemoddet... glaube nciht, dass coolermaster das in gelb anbieten wird.


----------



## Anchorage (15. Juli 2011)

Okay das ist mein nächstes Case das sag ich jetzt schon


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte auch eins in Schwarz-Weiß!


----------



## The_Checker (15. Juli 2011)

ZET schrieb:


> Schickes Case,...


Wohl eher nicht. Gefällt mir genau so wenig wie das alte.


ZET schrieb:


> ... das schreit ja förmlich nach einem Mod


*sign* Grund siehe oben.


----------



## ZET (15. Juli 2011)

The_Checker schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht. Gefällt mir genau so wenig wie das alte.
> 
> *sign* Grund siehe oben.


 
Zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack streiten.




PixelSign schrieb:


> sehr schön  es gibt also doch noch ausnahmen die sich vom einheitsbrei abheben. ich bin ja mal gespannt was es dann für lackierungen geben wird.



Aber anscheinend gehört The Checker zum Mainstream, dem der EINHEITSBREI eher gefällt.


----------



## Aoi (15. Juli 2011)

Hatte mal ein Cosmos S. Sehr viel Platz. Wurde leider geklaut.

Das Cosmos 2 sieht an sich nicht schlecht aus. Bin aber auf eher kleine feine Cases ausgewichen.

Der Rechner im Cosmos S wog damals über 20 Kg. Das war einfach zu unhandlich für .. naja eigentlich alles ausser stehen lassen wo er steht.


----------



## ZET (15. Juli 2011)

Aoi schrieb:


> Hatte mal ein Cosmos S. Sehr viel Platz. Wurde leider geklaut.


Wie lässt man sich denn einen Rechner klauen?
Wurde bei euch eingestiegen oder was?


----------



## AeroX (15. Juli 2011)

Schade das ich nur noch ein notebook hab 

Cosmos sehen doch am göttlichsten aus


----------



## Aoi (15. Juli 2011)

ZET schrieb:


> Wie lässt man sich denn einen Rechner klauen?
> Wurde bei euch eingestiegen oder was?


 
Dualer Student. Ziehe oft um. War ein WE nach Hause gefahren.
Stellte sich raus, dass der Drecks Vermieter mit ABSICHT möglichst viele Zimmertüren mit den selben Schlössern und Schlüsseln eingebaut hat, damit er nicht immer den Schlüssel suchen muss. (IDIOT)
Keine Beweise. Keine Versicherung.


----------



## Dragon70 (15. Juli 2011)

Wow das is mal n Case, wenn es nicht so Teuer wird wäre es eine Überlegung wert.





MFG  Dragon


----------



## RapToX (15. Juli 2011)

gefällt!
wird aber bestimmt nicht ganz billig sein.


----------



## ZET (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja mal richtig richtig mies.


----------



## Anchorage (15. Juli 2011)

Aoi schrieb:


> Dualer Student. Ziehe oft um. War ein WE nach Hause gefahren.
> Stellte sich raus, dass der Drecks Vermieter mit ABSICHT möglichst viele Zimmertüren mit den selben Schlössern und Schlüsseln eingebaut hat, damit er nicht immer den Schlüssel suchen muss. (IDIOT)
> Keine Beweise. Keine Versicherung.



Das ist verdammt bitter.


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2011)

Interessantes Konzept, gut umgesetzt, aber nix für mich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich das Cosmos mal in Natura gesehn hatte war meine Begeisterung dahin, da wirkt Corsair doch solider


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Juli 2011)

Sieht sehr schön aus, insbesondere der  "Farb-Mod" im edlen Lamborghini-Gelb.

Leider wird es standardmäßig wohl von Coolermaster nur eine Version in Schwarz geben.

Das neue Design überzeugt mich allerdings. Bin Besitzer des Vorgängers Cosmos S 1100 und muss sagen:

Eigentlich alle "kleinen Mängel" die mir bei der Nutzung des schon sehr hochwertig verarbeiteten Vorgängers aufgefallen sind im Laufe der letzten 2 Jahre wurden beseitigt.

Insbesondere gefällt mir nun:

- Laufwerkschächte mit Öffnung zur Gehäuseöffnung, und davon auch noch 11 Stück, sauber!
(Frage hierzu: es heißt  3,5 oder 5,25 Zoll passt rein... 5,25er werden dann wohl nur 2 stück jeweils platz haben pro 3er schacht, oder was meint ihr? habe nämlich massig festplatten die je eine 5,25 zoll entkoppelung/kühlung haben)

- Frontpanel weiter vom Design her verbessert (hoffentlich bleibt der Berührungsempfindliche Taster oben wie bisher...genial das teil!)

- Mindestens 6 Festplattenschächte lassen sich kühlen, passt

- neu: räumliche Abtrennung von Netzteil und Mainboard-Raum



Ein Mangel des "alten" liegt mir noch im Magen: Auf der Rückseite (also unter dem Mainboard auf der anderen Seite des innenbleches wo das mainboard draufliegt) war es recht eng zwischen diesem blech und der klappbaren aussentüre    für meine vielen versteckten Kabel... Hier würde mich mal ein Foto von dieser Seite des Towers interessieren...


Sofern die Verarbeitung wie zu erwarten hochwertig ist, wäre ich durchaus bereit den Leuten von CM 200 Euro dafür zu geben


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. Juli 2011)

Sieht ja spacig aus.


----------



## butter_milch (15. Juli 2011)

Sieht geil aus. Ich warte trotzdem auf das neue SilverStone-murderMod-Gehäuse von der Stange (hoffentlich günstig im Vergleich). Das wird sicherlich das Non-Plus-Ultra der Fertig-Gehäuse ^^


----------



## Hademe (15. Juli 2011)

Find ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus. Ich warte trotzdem auf das neue SilverStone-murderMod-Gehäuse von der Stange (hoffentlich günstig im Vergleich). Das wird sicherlich das Non-Plus-Ultra der Fertig-Gehäuse ^^


 
Laut der Webseite kostet das Ding 999 USD. Wirst du das bezahlen?  

Ich muss es zugeben, es sieht einfach lecker aus, aber 999 USD...


----------



## alm0st (15. Juli 2011)

Sehr nice, könnte mein Nachfolger fürs Raven 2 werden


----------



## butter_milch (15. Juli 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Laut der Webseite kostet das Ding 999 USD. Wirst du das bezahlen?
> 
> Ich muss es zugeben, es sieht einfach lecker aus, aber 999 USD...


 
Wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte, ja ^^

SilverStone produziert exklusiv für das mM-Team ein Gehäuse. Ich denke, dass es sich dabei um ein fertiges Gehäuse (als Basis für die mMs der 2. Generation soll ja, glaube ich, das TJ11 dienen) nach Vorstellung des Teams handelt welches am Band produziert wird und somit auch günstiger sein wird.

Kann natürlich sein, dass ich falsch liege. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und 300€ würde ich schon investieren.


----------



## Hauptsergant (15. Juli 2011)

Schick aber für mich bissl kitschig


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte, ja ^^
> 
> SilverStone produziert exklusiv für das mM-Team ein Gehäuse. Ich denke, dass es sich dabei um ein fertiges Gehäuse (als Basis für die mMs der 2. Generation soll ja, glaube ich, das TJ11 dienen) nach Vorstellung des Teams handelt welches am Band produziert wird und somit auch günstiger sein wird.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, dass ich falsch liege. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und 300€ würde ich schon investieren.


 

Wenn die Basis 500€ kostet und da dann noch optimiert wurde, das ganze sogar in relativ begrenzter Stückzahl, kommst du mit 300€ nicht sehr weit

700€ musst du schon rechnen, die 999 Dollar sind also realistisch.


----------



## Memphys (15. Juli 2011)

Irgendiwe errinert mich das Ding an den billigen Dell-Fertig-PC der bei uns in der Schule rumsteht... die Ausstattung klingt zwar Super, aber nicht für 300€, vor allem wenns noch son komisches Teil ist...


----------



## butter_milch (15. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn die Basis 500€ kostet und da dann noch optimiert wurde, das ganze sogar in relativ begrenzter Stückzahl, kommst du mit 300€ nicht sehr weit
> 
> 700€ musst du schon rechnen, die 999 Dollar sind also realistisch.


 
Ich rede nicht von der zweiten mM Generation.

Ich rede von einem "vom Bande"-Gehäuse welches von SilverStone nach Vorstellungen der murderMod-Macher designed wurde. Also einem Gehäuse unter vielen, welches aber sehr durchdacht ist und für Kunden produziert wird, welche ein gutes Gehäuse haben aber keine 700€ ausgeben möchten.

Nunja, vielleicht habe ich Charles's Ankündigung falsch interpretiert. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Kerle mal in die Puschen kommen, denn sie sind schon 2 Monate im Verzug -.-


----------



## kero81 (15. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus! Finde das erste schon klasse und kann mir vorstellen das neue zu kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. Juli 2011)

sau cool das gehäuse


----------



## Combi (16. Juli 2011)

also,wenn di mehr wie 200 eus dafür haben wollen,dann bleibe ich bei dem mountain-mod gehäuse für 360eus dass ich mir holen will...
das ist einiges besser für die kohle..


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Juli 2011)

Combi schrieb:


> also,wenn di mehr wie 200 eus dafür haben wollen,dann bleibe ich bei dem mountain-mod gehäuse für 360eus dass ich mir holen will...
> das ist einiges besser für die kohle..


 
Mountain-mod für 360 Euro?

Zeig mal, bin neugierig...  link  pls


----------



## butter_milch (16. Juli 2011)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Mountain-mod für 360 Euro?
> 
> Zeig mal, bin neugierig...  link  pls


 
MountainMods.com ?


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Juli 2011)

Combi schrieb:


> also,wenn di mehr wie 200 eus dafür haben wollen,dann bleibe ich bei dem mountain-mod gehäuse für 360eus dass ich mir holen will...
> das ist einiges besser für die kohle..


 
Die wird um die 200-250 kosten, das habe ich immer wieder gelesen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Juli 2011)

Also das erste fand ich nicht so genial und auch ziemlich überteuert, aber das sieht echt gut aus


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube hier kommen viele gaaaaanz stark durcheinander bei MM und mM

Nämlich MountainMod und murderMod.


----------

